# السحر والاعمال من منظور مسيحى



## ramzy1913 (14 مارس 2011)

*سلام ونعمة://*


*السحر والأعمال من منظور مسيحي.*

*شجعني على كتابة هذا الموضوع مناقشة في احد النتديات المسيحية بعنوان " السحر والاعمال" ولأن هذا الموضوع يشغل تفكير الكثيرين خوفا من سلطان الأعمال المظلمة على حياتهم، ولأن الموضوع نفسة أيضا مبهم وغامض بالنسبة للعديد من المؤمنين، نتيجة تداخل الثوابت والمفاهيم المسيحية الخاصة به مع بعض الموروثات الثقافية الشرقية الخاطئة، لذلك وجدت من الملائم أن أناقش هنا بعض العناصر الخاصة بهذا الموضوع في ضوء كلمة الوحي المقدس وتعليم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية القويم. *

*دعونا نناقش الأسئلة الآتية: *
*+ هل يمكن ان تسكن الشياطين في اماكن مادية كالبيوت؟ ولماذا؟*
*+ هل الشيطان قوي؟ هل يمكن أن تكون بعض الشياطين اقوي من الملائكة؟*
*+ ما هو دور الكنيسة ودرجة سلطانها من هذا الصراع؟*
*+ لماذا لا يستطيع بعض الآباء الكهنة أحيانا إخراج الشياطين أو إبطال أعمالهم؟*
*+ كيف نحصن نفوسنا ضد عمل إبليس؟*

*الشياطين قد تسكن فعلا بعض الأماكن المادية كالمنازل والخرائب والمقابر، ولكن هناك أسباب تعطي الشيطان سلطانا ليسكن بعض الإماكن، مثل أن يحدث في تلك الأماكن حوادث قتل أو زنا أو أي من الخطايا الكبيرة التي هي ضد قداسة الله، فيحدث أحيانا أن أحدهم يؤجر أو يشتري مكانا مسكونا بالشياطين بدون أن يعرف فيفاجأ باعمال شيطانية في المكان، هذا كلام حقيقي ويحدث كثيرا، وهو متوافق مع طبيعة الشيطان الشريرة الذي قال عنه الكتاب: *
*"ذاك كان قتالا للناس من البدء و لم يثبت في الحق لانه ليس فيه حق "(يو 8 : 44)*
*" الضارب الشعوب بسخط ضربة بلا فتور المتسلط بغضب على الامم باضطهاد بلا امساك"(إش 14: 6)*

*والآن قد يتسائل البعض هل الشيطان قوي؟ هل يمكن أن تكون بعض الشياطين اقوي من الملائكة؟*

*طبيعة الشيطان ليست ضعيفة بالعكس لأنه في الأصل ملاك وسقط، حتى أن الوحي الإلهي يقول له بصيغة تعجب "كيف سقطت من السماء يا زهرة بنت الصبح كيف قطعت إلى الارض يا قاهر الامم"(إش 14: 12) وتتفاوت قوة الشيطان بحسب رتبته في جيش الشياطين، كما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول " فان مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم بل مع الرؤساء مع السلاطين مع ولاة العالم على ظلمة هذا الدهر مع اجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات" (اف 6 : 12) ويقول عنه الوحي الإلهي أنه "رئيس سلطان الهواء الروح الذي يعمل الآن في أبناء المعصية" (اف 2 : 2)*

*بل يصل الأمر إلى أن الملائكة قد يحتاجون إلى معونة من ملائكة أكبر منهم رتبة للتغلب علي بعض رؤساء الشياطين، ولنا في سفر دانيال قصة مشابهة وقف الشيطان فيها أمام رئيس الملائكة جبرائيل لمدة 21 يوما إلى ان جاء رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل لمعونته، وإليكم النص:*
*" فقال (الملاك جبرائيل) لي لا تخف يا دانيال لآنه من اليوم الأول الذي فيه جعلت قلبك للفهم ولاذلال نفسك قدام الهك سمع كلامك وأنا أتيت لأجل كلامك... و رئيس مملكة فارس (شيطان) وقف مقابلي واحدا وعشرين يوما وهوذا ميخائيل (رئيس الملائكة) واحد من الرؤساء الأولين جاء لإعانتي... فالآن أرجع وأحارب رئيس فارس فإذا خرجت هوذا رئيس اليونان (شيطان أيضا) يأتي... ولا أحد يتمسك معي على هؤلاء إلا ميخائيل رئيسكم"(دا 10: 12-21)*

*بالطبع الملائكة تتفوق على الشياطين بالقداسة والقوة الإلهية، فلا يستطيع الشيطان مثلا أن يؤذي ملاكا، بل الملائكة تستطيع أن تؤذي الشياطين بالعذاب، كما نري في الأيقونات أن رئيس الملائكة يمسك بيدة سيف من نار، ولكن إذا كانت رتبة الشيطان كبيرة كرئيس مملكة فارس مثلا فإنه قد يعطل الملائكة مؤقتا كنوع من التشويش على عمل الله ولكن الله تبارك اسمه يرسل المعونه سريعا كما نرى في القصة.*

*وأيضا يذكر التقليد اليهودي أن الملاك ميخائيل قام بإخفاء جسد موسي النبي حتى لا يعبده الشعب، وكان الشيطان يقاومه محاولا إظهاره للشعب، وقد علق على هذه الحادثة القديس يهوذا في رسالته قائلا "وأما ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة فلما خاصم إبليس محاجا عن جسد موسى لم يجسر إن يورد حكم افتراء بل قال لينتهرك الرب" (يه 1 : 9)*

*الآن ما هو دور الكنيسة ودرجة سلطانها من هذا الصراع؟*
*نقرأ في بشارة القديس لوقا هذا النص المقدس:*
*" فرجع السبعون بفرح قائلين يا رب حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا باسمك، فقال لهم رأيت الشيطان ساقطا مثل البرق من السماء، ها أنا أعطيكم سلطانا لتدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ولا يضركم شيء" (لو 10 : 17-20)*

*نستخلص من هذا النص الآتي:*
*+ خضوع الشيطان للكنيسة بأمر من الرب يسوع.*
*+ الرب يسوع يعطينا السلطان أن "ندوس" كل قوات الشياطين بإسمه.*

*ونقرأ في الكتاب المقدس قصة سارة التي كانت كلما تزوجت رجلا فإن الشيطان يقتله في يوم زواجهم، وصلت إلى الله بحرارة حتى أرسل لها الملاك رافائيل فأرشد طوبيا إلى كيفية التغلب على هذا الشيطان (راجع سفر طوبيا).*

*نذكر أيضا في (1صم 16) كيف فارق الروح القدس شاول الملك نتيجة أعماله الشريرة ودخله شيطان، وكيف كان يستريح ويتركه الروح الشرير عندما يضرب داود على العود مرنما المزامير. *

*ونذكر من تاريخ كنيستنا المجيدة قصة القديسة يوستينا العفيفة التي كانت قد نذرت حياتها للعبادة، وكانت جميلة المنظر جدا، فأحبها أحد الأشرار وأراد أن يتزوجها عنوة، فذهب للساحر كبريانوس ليصنع لها عملا شيطانيا ليميل قلبها إلى الشهوة الرديئة، فكان الشيطان كلما ذهب إليها وجدها تصلي فكان يحترق ويرجع خائبا، وفي النهاية هدد كبريانوس الشياطين بأنهم إن فشلوا في التغلب على إله يوستينا فانه سيصير مسيحيا مثلها، فقام الشيطان بخدعة خبيثة إذ تشكل بهيئة يوستينا العفيفة وأتي إلى كبريانوس.. ففرح كبريانوس جدا وصرخ باسم يوستينا، فاحترق الشيطان وتحول إلى دخان من قداسة إسمها، مما دفع كبريانوس للتأكد من ان إله المسيحيين اقوي من مملكة الشياطين فاعتنق المسيحية.*

*يجب أن نذكر أيضا أن الفداء الذي أتمه الرب على الصليب حطم قوة إبليس وأضعف مملكته إلي أقصي الحدود، فيقول معلمنا بولس الرسول في ذلك "إذ (المسيح) محا الصك الذي علينا في الفرائض الذي كان ضدا لنا و قد رفعه من الوسط مسمرا إياه بالصليب، إذ جرد الرياسات والسلاطين أشهرهم جهارا (فضح ضعفهم علانية) ظافرا بهم فيه (في الصليب)"(كو 2 : 14- 15)، ويقر الوحي الإلهي أيضا في سفر الرؤيا ان إبليس أصبح مقيدا أي أن قوته وحريته وسلطانه أصبحوا محدودين بسبب الصليب "ورأيت ملاكا نازلا من السماء معه مفتاح الهاوية وسلسلة عظيمة على يده، فقبض على التنين الحية القديمة الذي هو إبليس والشيطان وقيده الف سنة، و طرحه في الهاوية و أغلق عليه وختم عليه لكي لا يضل الامم في ما بعد حتى تتم الالف سنة (الألف سنة تعبير مجازي يقصد به الفترة ما بين الفداء وبين أحداث نهاية العالم)"(رؤ 20: 1-3)*

*وأيضا في سفر إشعياء النبي يقول الوحي الإلهي "في ذلك اليوم (يوم الفداء) يعاقب الرب بسيفه القاسي العظيم الشديد (الصليب) لوياثان الحية الهاربة لوياثان الحية المتحوية ويقتل التنين (إبليس) الذي في البحر(العالم)"(إش 27: 1)*

*وبناء على الفداء أعطي الرب سلطان الحل والربط للكنيسة، وهو سلطان رهيب كما نرى :" الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطا في السماء، و كل ما تحلونه على الارض يكون محلولا في السماء" (مت 18 : 18).*

*فيالها من قوة ومجد وتمييز للكنيسة من قبل رب المجد ضد سلطان إبليس.*

*إذن لماذا لا يستطيع بعض الآباء أحيانا إخراج الشياطين أو إبطال اعمالهم؟ *
*قد يحدث أحيانا أن تكون هناك صعوبة في إخراج الشيطان من الأنسان أو معالجة آثار بعض الأعمال الشيطانية، وهذا ليس أمرا غريبا وليس دليل علي ضعف الكنيسة، والدليل ان تلاميذ السيد المسيح انفسهم وجدوا صعوبة في إخراج أحد الشياطين كما هو مكتوب في (لو 9 : 40) وايضا في (مر 9 : 18)*

*يجب هنا أن نعلم أن التغلب علي الشيطان وأعماله يتوقف على عدة عوامل لابد من وضعها في الحسبان قبل أن نتصور أن الكنيسة لا تقوى علي الشيطان، من هذه العوامل:*

*+ قوة الشيطان الذي يقوم بهذا العمل أو الساكن في هذا الشخص، ماهي رتبته في جيش أبليس؟ هل هو جندي أم رئيس أم لجيئون أي جيش كامل من الشياطين (مر 5 : 9)؟*
*+ قوة وإيمان الأب الذي يقوم بمقاومة هذا العمل، هل عنده الموهبة الحقيقة لإخراج الشياطين؟ نعم فهي موهبة ليست للجميع، هل هذا الأب لديه إيمان قوي ووخبرة روحية كبيرة ومواظب على الصلاة والصوم كما يقول الكتاب:"وأما هذا الجنس فلا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم" (مت 17 : 21).*
*+ درجة استحقاق أو استعداد صاحب المشكلة ونيته الداخلية التي تؤثر على درجة سلطان الشيطان, فربما يكون غير مبال بخلاصه فيزيد هذا من سلطان إبليس عليه وبالتالي يصعب إخراجه. *

*في إحدي قصص معجزات أبونا عبد المسيح المناهري حول إخراج الشياطين التي تسكن في احد المنازل، وهي قصة تثبت أن الدرجة الروحية العالية للشخص الذي يقاوم الأعمال الشيطانية يكون لها تاثير قوي في سرعة التغلب علي الشيطان، حدث انه بمجرد دخول السيد / مختار (الذي يملك شال ابونا عبد المسيح) وهو يمسك بيده الشال المبارك إلى هذا المنزل المسكون حتى سمع الجميع صوت كركبة وتدحرج كأنه هناك أشخاص يغادرون المنزل بسرعة (الشياطين) واضاء النور فجأة ولم تعد الشياطين مرة أخرى لذلك المكان، وهذا ليس أمرا غريبا عن قوةالله في قديسيه، بل نقرأ قصة مشابهة لذلك في سفر أعمال الرسل الأطهار حيث كان ظل القديس بطرس فقط يشفي المرضي ويخرج الشياطين (اع 5 : 15)*

*والآن بعد أن استعرضنا تفاصيل القضية، كيف نحصن نفوسنا ضد عمل إبليس؟*
*الحقيقة الدامغة الغير قابلة للنقاش أن الشيطان يضعف جدا أمام كل ما يرتبط بطبيعة الله وبتعليم الكنيسة (كما ظهر في قصة يوستينا العفيفة)، وأسرار الكنيسة تعد من أقوى الأسلحة في مواجة أعمال إبليس، قد يدخلنا الشك ونقلق مفكرين ربما استطاع الشيطان أن يسكن جسدي فكيف أحمي نفسي؟ *

*إليكم أهم النقاط التي تحمينا من الشيطان وأعماله:*
*+ محبة الله من كل القلب ودوام الحديث معه في كل أمور حياتنا.*
*+ نوال الإنسان لسر المعمودية المقدس يجعل من الصعب جدا أن يسكن في جسدة الشيطان (باستثناء الحالات التي ينجس فيها الإنسان المعمد نفسه بإرادته) ولذلك يحذرنا رب المجد قائلا "لا تعطوا القدس للكلاب و لا تطرحوا درركم قدام الخنازير لئلا تدوسها بارجلها و تلتفت فتمزقكم" (مت 7 : 6)*
*+ التناول من الأسرار المقدسة يجعل الشيطان يحترق من قوة لاهوت المسيح.*
*+ الصلاة والصوم كما اوصى رب المجد في (مت 17 : 21) وبالأخص صلاة المزامير لأنها قوية جدا وتخيف الشياطين كما قرأنا في قصة شاول الملك المذكورة في (1صم 16)، وكما قال البابا كيرلس السادس (احفظوا المزامير تحفظكم)، وبالنسبة للصوم نركز على صومي الأربعاء والجمعة حيث أنهما مهملين من غالبيتنا، في حين أنهم من أصوام الدرجة الأولى، حيث نشارك فيها الرب يسوع آلامه (الأربعاء خيانة يهوذا والجمعة الصلب).*
*+ الهروب من محبة الخطية والفرح بكل عمل إلهي حيث أن هذا يجعلنا ننتمي بشكل عملي للقداسة والبر والطهارة التي هي طبيعة الله القدوس.*
*+ عدم الخوف (من الظلام، الحوادث، الإضطهادات...) حيث أن النفس الخائفة تكون فريسة سهلة للشياطين، ويمكننا التغلب على مخاوفنا بترديد المزامير (الرب نوري وخلاصي، الهم إلتفت إلى معونتي، الساكن في ستر العلي، يستجيب لك الرب في يوم شدتك.....) أو الصلاة السهمية (يارب يسوع المسيح إرحمني يا رب يسوع المسيح أعني أنا أسبحك يا ربي يسوع المسيح) أو إبصاليات من التسبحة السنوية (مثل طلبتك من عمق قلبي، أعطى فرحا لنفوسنا ذكر أسمك القدوس،.....).*
*+ عدم الذهاب إلى الأماكن التي لا تليق باولاد الله (الملاهي الليلية واماكن المجون والعبث وما إلى ذلك).*
*+ عدم حضور إجتماعات الطوائف أصحاب البدع حيث أن حياتهم الروحية بأكملها فارغة تماما من عمل أسرار الكنيسة وعمل الروح القدس الذي يتم من خلال الكنيسة، وحتي أماكن إجتماعهم التي يطلقون عليها كنائس أو جمعيات ليس بها مذبح قانوني أو أيقونات للقديسين، وصلواتهم وعظاتهم بلا قوة روحية إذ لا يعترفون بأسرار الكنيسة المقدسة، والوحي يشهد قائلا "ملكوت الله ليس بكلام بل بقوة" (1كو 4 : 20)، وأيضا يقول "لهم صورة التقوى ولكنهم منكرون قوتها(أسرار الكنيسة)، فاعرض عن هؤلاء" (2تي 3 : 5)*
*ولذلك فالطوائف بيئة مثالية لسلطان إبليس، لدرجة أن بعض الطوائف كالأدفنتست وشهود يهوة أنكروا لاهوت المسيح إرتدوا إلى الناموس اليهودي، وهذا يتوافق مع قول الكتاب عن إنحدارهم الروحي قائلا "ولكن الناس الاشرار المزورين سيتقدمون إلى أردأ مضلين ومضلين" (2تي 3 : 13) *
*وأحذر من يحضر إجتماعاتهم أو مؤتمراتهم لأي سبب بعدم قبول وضع اليد أو الصلاه من المبشرين والخدام بهذه الطوائف لقبول الروح القدس كما يدعون (مثلما يفعل الراهب دانيال المشلوح) إذ أن هذا في حد ذاته قد يعطي الشيطان سلطانا لدخول الأنسان، حيث غياب سلطان الكنيسة وقوة الاسرار المقدسة.*

*وفي النهاية لا ننسي أن الله قد وعد الكنيسة بالنصرة على مملكة الظلمة كما نقرأ في هذه الآيات المعزية الكثيرة :*

*"أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها" (مت 16 : 18)*
*"فماذا نقول لهذا إن كان الله معنا فمن علينا" (رو 8 : 31)*
*" في ذلك اليوم (يوم الفداء) غنوا للكرمة المشتهات (كنيسة العهد الجديد)، أنا الرب حارسها اسقيها كل لحظة لئلا يوقع بها أحرسها ليلا ونهارا"(إش 27: 2-3)*
*"لا تخف لأن الذين معنا أكثر من الذين معهم" (2مل 6 : 16) *



*ولربنا المجد الدائم في كنيسته المقدسة إلى الأبد آمين.*

*لمزيد من التفاصيل عن هذا الموضوع أرجو مراجعة:*
*+ كتاب "الملائكة والشياطين"........ للقمص أشعياء ميخائيل.*
*+ كتاب "السماء"....................... للمتنيح الأنبا يوأنس اسقف الغربية*
*منقول *


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (15 مارس 2011)

Well don


----------



## أَمَة (15 مارس 2011)

> *يجب أن نذكر أيضا أن الفداء الذي أتمه الرب على الصليب حطم قوة إبليس وأضعف مملكته إلي أقصي الحدود،*




هذا يكفي للمؤمن أن يكون مطمئنا ولا يخاف من قوة الشيطان.

موضوع ممتاز يا رمزي وشكرا لك.


----------



## ramzy1913 (15 مارس 2011)




----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 مارس 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدا جدا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*

​


----------



## ramzy1913 (15 مارس 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2011)

لا ننسي أن الله قد وعد الكنيسة بالنصرة على مملكة الظلمة كما نقرأ :
"أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها" (مت 16 : 18)

شكرا جدا رااااائع ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (18 مارس 2011)




----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2011)

*وأحذر من يحضر إجتماعاتهم أو  مؤتمراتهم لأي سبب بعدم قبول وضع اليد أو الصلاه من المبشرين والخدام بهذه  الطوائف لقبول الروح القدس كما يدعون (مثلما يفعل الراهب دانيال المشلوح)  إذ أن هذا في حد ذاته قد يعطي الشيطان سلطانا لدخول الأنسان، حيث غياب  سلطان الكنيسة وقوة الاسرار المقدسة

اعمال رهيبة خربت بيوت الكثير من المسيحين

شكرا للموضوع الرائع
*


----------



## ramzy1913 (18 مارس 2011)




----------



## just member (18 مارس 2011)

موضوع جميل اخي الحبيب
كل الشكر الك


----------



## ramzy1913 (18 مارس 2011)




----------



## jojo_angelic (18 مارس 2011)

موضـــوع رائــــــــــع ومهـــــــــــــــم جــــــــــــدا
شكراااااااااااااا ليــــــــك أخ رمــــــــزي


----------



## ramzy1913 (19 مارس 2011)




----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (12 أبريل 2011)




----------

